# Custom Pedal Tractors Auction.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/blog/machinery-pete/prices-from-custom-made-pedal-tractor-auction-today/


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Who buys this stuff?


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> Who buys this stuff?


People with more money than me... LOL

Later! OL J R


----------



## Smoothy (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm thinking the buyers are people who grew up on a farm and now are doctors and lawyers haha I could definitely find a better way to spend 4000 bucks on my place than a toy tractor sitting in the corner but that's just me.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

I restored my wife's pedal tractor frome when she was a kid last year for our sons birthday.


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

A pedal tractor was the best toy I ever had. Practical, too: I taught myself to back a trailer at 3 years old.

Roger


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ranger that woman of yours really musta been loved.....for daddy to buy her a green un' and all....
Nice job on the restore. I have a friend that has quite a few and usually restores one a year.....I told him if a kid was to use that contraption today, it must have a battery and motors.....pedals don't work with the newer generation.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I still have mine. Grandparents got each family one, one Christmas. That was 4 under the tree.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ranger518 said:


> I restored my wife's pedal tractor frome when she was a kid last year for our sons birthday.


My green neighbor bought one for our first born son. Our young son parked it behind my wifes car and she never saw it when she backed out onto the drive one morning. Needless to say, the all cast metal body faired very poorly. She felt so bad that she loaded the pieces in the trunk and took it to a dumpster with hopes our neighbor would not hear about it. Naturally our young son promptly told our neighbor that "mommy killed my John Deere".

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I still got mine


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

endrow said:


> I still got mine


Nice!


----------

